
Cforall Programming Language - Nimsical
https://plg.uwaterloo.ca/~cforall/
======
taylodl
Anyone know what their thinking is with the alternative declaration syntax?
Everything else made sense and I could immediately see the problem they were
solving, but the alternative declaration syntax does not.

